# Good sunday morning



## sdwaterfowler13 (Oct 27, 2010)

Went out this morning with 6 guys and managed to shoot our 6 man limit of mallards plus a nice pintail. Probably would have been all green if we would have waited awhile to shoot as the first 7 birds dropped were hens . but after that it was all green the rest of the morning.


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice job, heading to sd on tue, cant wait.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

looks like a mess of birds


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

were the *******... Lol.... J/k...nice birds lot of green..


----------

